# [ICON REQUEST] Pink Google+ **updated**



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all, I should know how to do this...but don't. Does anyone have a pink Google Plus Icon...My wife would kill for some help on this one. Thanks!

So, I got GIMP and did the icon myself. If anyone wants it...
View attachment 609


----------



## mskks64 (Jul 16, 2011)

I made one real quick for you if you want it


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> Hey all, I should know how to do this...but don't. Does anyone have a pink Google Plus Icon...My wife would kill for some help on this one. Thanks!
> 
> So, I got GIMP and did the icon myself. If anyone wants it...
> View attachment 984


Looks great, im sure the ladies will love it!


----------



## dustinb17 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is one I made for my wife a while back...


----------

